# Choosing a cart



## Grace67 (Jun 21, 2012)

Found my perfect mini driving gelding and now I'm ready to start cart shopping. I'm new to driving but my horse has been shown in AMHA country pleasure and also has trail driving experience, he has an engine and likes to be driven with contact. He is 34 inches and probably about 250 pounds. I have some physical issues, namely a newly replaced knee, so I need something that is easy to step in and out of and also allows for some leg room as its tough to sit for long periods of time unless I can stretch that leg out a bit now and then.

Have a small lava sand arena at home (100 x 100) that is not perfectly level (has a slight slope to it) nor is it perfectly groomed so some spots may be deeper than others. Also have 30 acres of vineyards to drive out in but those roads are not perfectly groomed either and there are ground covering weeds with puncture thorns on them that will flatten pneumatic tires very quickly. Depending on the time of year the roads can be hard packed and somewhat rocky or mucky and somewhat slick in the wet months.

No set idea right now of which direction I want to go in as far as showing.....rail classes, obstacles, CDE type work, driven dressage......it all sounds interesting and fun! Is there such a thing as an all around cart that can be used for multi purposes for someone who is just starting out? What specific things should I be looking for in terms of materials, style and craftsmanship, etc? What to stay away from?

Help!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 21, 2012)

You can't go wrong with an aerocrown or mini bellcrown IMHO. My first cart purchased was a gorgeous little wooden meadowbrook with wooden wheels brass rein rail and and adorable wooden spares box... thought i had my dream cart... What I found was that it was heavy for my boy to pull up hills, the wheels sunk in unless the ground was perfect and it was difficult to get in and out of even though it had the split seat for rear entry... made me uncomforable to be all the way out to the end of my reins lifting a seat to get in. I only wanted a single seat so I went with the aerocrown. Easy to get in and out of.. I am not very limber at all. Very stable, great wheels that go over the ground without sinking in, easy to pull with the lower draft, and great suspension comfortable ride. One drawback to the lower draft was when my boy threw in a buck and got his leg over the shaft. We do the bucking strap thing now.

Thats all I can think of... Mini bellcrown has a bench seat. Off the shelf the bellcrown seat was a bit higher and if I had purchased that cart I would have had it custom lowered. My aerocrown was perfect fit as is and I like how the seat hugs me. My boy isn't fit enough for passengers, another reason for my choice. You will get lots of feedback on this thread... sit back and enjoy, I will enjoy reading all the postings too, always educational to hear about different carts. PS. I still get lessons, if you are green driver I highly advise to get lessons from experienced driver... it is so much more than sitting and pulling reins. I had no idea before I got started. best wishes! congrats on your gelding.. you should post photos of your new boy!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 21, 2012)

Honestly, if I were looking today, I'd about try to move heaven and earth to get a 'newer design' Bennington 'mini magnum'. I have one of the 'original' designs, and I LOVE it, but it is better for larger (B sized and even up to @ 40")horses...and, like most everything in the same top-quality 'class'that is out there(I would include the Bellcrown mini crown, Pacific Smart Cart, Pequea and/or Country Carriages wooden carts)---weighs around 110-120 lbs.(even the newer design Bellcrown single-seat design(sorry, not remembering the model name just now...Senior moment!)weighs around 100 lbs. or more. Bennington, a respected British carriage builder, has 'redesigned' its mini magnum to be similar in appearance to the original one, but to be a better size for the A sized horses, and it weighs ONLY @ 77 lbs...even lighter in weight than a Frontier 'pipe cart'!! I would consider it suitable for pleasure OR show ring(it does come in two 'models', one 'dressier' so even more show ring suitable. Even w/ a weak US dollar, the base price for the basic model is quite comparable w/ the Bellcrown, less than a Smart Cart...BUT, then there is the shipping, across the ocean and then cross-country from the nearest seaport to you...so the shipping cost *could* go from manageable to impossible!

I know all this because I have recently been checking...I have an abiding wish to own one of the 'newer' mini magnums! Just got a reply to my direct inquiry to Bennington. The only US dealer for Bennington has retired; found out that they will deal directly w/ a US buyer now.I have many questions; could manage the cost of the cart, but dare not commit to ordering w/o knowing all of the add'n. costs...the sea shipping, but also customs charges, port fees?, and the trucking costs across land, etc...because they could be considerable! Don't know if you don't ask, so...I'll be doing further checking.

Google "Bennington Carriges, UK", take a look for yourself...and good luck, whatever you decide to get!

Margo(training and driving minis since 1985--when the cart choices were MINIMAL!!)


----------



## Grace67 (Jun 21, 2012)

oh sorry I should add that though I'm not new to horses I will most definitely be taking lessons and working with a trainer from step one, am very safety conscious and want a solid foundation to start from. I spent more than 6 months looking for my new gelding so I don't tend to jump into things without a ton of research and questions. Just wanted to get feedback from all you wonderful mini folks who have been driving for some time and have all that wisdom and experience!

Pics of my boys from two weeks ago......my son Dante who is almost 9 and Purple Plums Captain Jack Flash AKA Captain who is 10 and who I am totally smitten with, is it possible to love a little horse so much?


----------



## New mini (Jun 22, 2012)

i am also fairly new to driving. I purchased an EEcart when I got my 35.5 in mini. I drive in a rough indoor area, used to jump their horses and also outside. I was not happy with the rough ride my cart gave me. i looked into many carts and decided on a Pacific Smart Cart. This cart is well balanced and very easy for my mini to pull. I am 5ft 8 inches and have plenty of room in the cart as the seat moves to where I want it It is also very easy to get in and out of. The shafts are adjustable so you can adjust to what your mini needs. What I love about this cart is the air ride. No matter how much the cart bounces I am comfortable in the cart. Pacific Carriage Co. is wonderful to work with too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2012)

So many carts to choose from nowdays! 10 years ago when I started driving there wasn't as much choice. I bought a Jerald Runabout. I have to say I still like it. It isn't as dressy as some of the newer style carts but it is roomy, well designed, easy to get in and out of, and very stable. And easy to get parts for. I like being able to take a passenger, as mostly what I do is public driving. But I have used it in shows. I've had a 28 3/4" horse in it with no problem, and am planning to use it with my new 36" horse.

I've had it reupholstered (a horse I was ponying chewed the seat) and I do think my new upholstery is much nicer than the original. And I had the wheels powdercoated about 3 years ago.

Where you live will probably make a difference on your choice. I am in a remote area with zero access to driving equipment. You may see lots of nice vehicles to try out where you live.

Happy shopping! Your boy will look good in anything you choose.


----------



## susanne (Jun 22, 2012)

Obviously a Pacific Smart Cart, Bellcrown/Aerocrown), Bennington or the like are ideal, but I'm very happy with my CTM easy entry cart for training, roughing it on trails, and giving rides. Even when you buy a higher level cart, it's good to have one of these around...nice not to worry about messing up an expensive cart or having to put up with a bench seat on your "serious" cart.

My HyperBike is BY FAR my favorite cart, but it's nice to have the EE when called for -- it's as if we have a station wagon and a sports car.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 22, 2012)

I would suggest that you not try to find the ONE perfect cart at this time, but as other said, get an easy entry. I now have 4 carts but the easy entry is still the one that gets used for training, giving cart rides, and the second cart for the next driving mini! My EE is wooden and Amish built, with rubber tires, and I have shown in it. I think it looks nicer than the metal EEs but that is JMO! I like the look of wood so my favorite cart now is a wooden (and wooden wheeled) road cart that can be used for American Driving Society Events, plus I use it for Pinto Shows.


----------



## Grace67 (Jun 23, 2012)

Love the Pacific Smart Cart (that is on my wish list for sure) and the Mini Bellcrown as well. But as a few of you have suggested I think a well made easy entry is probably my best bet at this stage of the game, there are a few to choose from so what are your thoughts on the best made and functional easy entry and can I get airless tires for that as well to reduce the incidence of flats? What about suspension on them? Best materials? Keep the ideas coming and one of the other posters who lives within an hour of me has graciously offered to let me come take a look at her carts as well to get a better idea of what might work. Is it possible to collect more carts than minis?


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 23, 2012)

Ha, in answer to your question about more carts than minis - YES it is very easy to accumulate even more carts than minis! Or more carts than minis trained to drive. I have 4 lovely carts and at the moment only have one mini well trained to drive. But our stallion is green broke to cart, and we have 3 more started - a broodmare, a 4 -year- old -turned broodmare and a 2 year old. At least the carts don't need to be fed, but they do take up room. We store some of them in the horse trailer.

As I said above, I like the wooden EEs but that is my preference. I do not have problems with flat tires but since we also bicylcle a lot, I just take spare tubes and a tire pump with us to shows. We have been very popular when someone else has a flat at a show!

Attaching a photo of our EE cart.


----------



## Grace67 (Jun 24, 2012)

targetsmom is there such a thing as puncture proof tubes for tires? And can you tell me specifically what easy entry cart you have or was it custom made? I think I prefer the wood over the metal but what is the care like for wood? Any special needs in storing especially over the wet winter months or super hot and dry summer months?

And here I thought I was going to get by so much cheaper with a mini (or two) LOL!!!!


----------



## susanne (Jun 24, 2012)

We use No Mor Flats inner tubes and, although our favorite trail is surrounded by blackberry vines, we never have flats. Mud puncture preventative is also great. Make certain that your wheel has heavy duty spokes and a wide hub to best avoid "taco-ing." If you are ever interested in metal wheels, Kingston Saddlery has about the best price I've seen.

For all-metal easy entries (my preference), now that Frontier is no longer in business, CTM gives the most bang for your buck, in my opinion. You can buy direct (although it can be difficult to make contact with them) or buy from Ozark MiniTack and Star Lake. Avoid the cheapies from China often seen on ebay.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a CTM mini cart (and had their pony Carr too but just sold it) and like it. But--I now have my eye on the wooden EE cart made by Alpine Manufacturing. I recently got one of their pony carts and LOVE it!!

I am quite certain that the mini sized Alpine cart is as nice as the pony size one -- basket is more roomy, seat is just enough deeper to be comfortable (something I cannot say about the metal EE carts!) and the fold back springs are about 100 times more comfortable to ride on than the little coil springs are! Alpine does offer wooden wheels for their carts if someone wants those.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 25, 2012)

the aerocrown and minicrown are easy entry.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 25, 2012)

I got my wooden EE cart from Star Lake Tack a few years ago. It is Amish made but I don't know if they still sell them.


----------



## Grace67 (Jun 25, 2012)

targetsmom it doesn't look like Star Lake has the EE Amish made carts anymore but what about a Jerald easy entry like this one?

*JERALD RUNABOUT*








*JERALD RUNABOUT*​
*Available in Miniature, Pony or Horse Sizes (see below)*
* *
*(Easy Entry Type Cart)*
*Natural Finish Wood Shafts*
*Balanced For Optimal Performance*
*Wide Vinyl Dual Seat*
*Suitable For Training, Pleasure or Show*
*20" or 24" Show Tires on Heavy Duty Spoked Wheels*
*All Metal Parts Powder Coated Paint for Durability*
*Optional Team Pole Available*
*Wood Floored Easy Entry Basket*
*Shaft stops are standard*
*Optional sleigh runners available*




_*Runabouts are shipped in the US via UPS or FedEx Ground -- Shipping charges of $125.00 will be added to your order*_

*International orders - Call or email for quote*
 
*SPECIFICATIONS*

*& PURCHASE*


*MINIATURE:*​


48" or 54" Wood Shaft​

20" or 24" Tires​

39" wheel width​

42" Seat width​


Jerald Runabout (Easy Entry Type)
with wooden shafts
MINIATURE HORSE SIZE
*Price: $750.00 - *
*On Sale - $699.00*
* - plus $125.00 shipping*


----------



## Minimor (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd still go for this one first: http://www.alpinemanufacturing.com/page4.asp#


----------



## Grace67 (Jun 25, 2012)

Minimor why was I thinking that Alpine was in Canada? Had not researched them further because I thought the shipping costs would be too high, will check them out as I like the looks of that cart too.....thanks!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, I agree - that Alpine cart looks nice for the price.


----------



## Grace67 (Jun 26, 2012)

Alpine cart with shipping to me is $100 less than the Jerald easy entry but price is not the only factor I'm considering.....any pros or cons to either one? Also any tips on storing and maintaining the wood v. metal easy entry carts?


----------



## Sheryl (Jun 27, 2012)

Can I intrude and ask a pony cart question? With something like the alpine or similiar pony cart - how long is it from the tip of the shaft to the back of the seat? If I was to haul it in my trailer, how much length is needed? I was considering a cart with removable shafts for ease of hauling....


----------



## Minimor (Jun 27, 2012)

Sheryl--I have the alpine pony cart and can measure it when I get home tonight but... Mine has the 65" shafts and when I put it on an 8' thruck box the shafts stick out about 10-12 inches past the tailgate. So, 9 or 9 1/2 feet overall. If no one else has the measurements I will take the tape out and get the exact length tonight.


----------



## Sheryl (Jun 28, 2012)

That is great Minimor - thank you!


----------



## Minimor (Jun 28, 2012)

A quick measure last night gave me an overall length of 101 inches--so just under 8 1/2 feet--so my guess was close!


----------



## Grace67 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Minimor, I was curious about that too and had emailed the manufacturer but haven't heard back yet.


----------

